# pendelton wool blanket



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i was at the right place at the right time and got a wool blanket for five dollars:nanner::nanner: can any one tell me if i could wash it in cold water and line dry, or should if take it to dry cleaners


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Wool blankets are very hard to care for, really not worth the effort - If you give me five bucks I'll haul it off for you. Just Kidding - I love wool, shirts, pants, blankets, hats.
You can wash in cold water, gentle cycle and dry on a line or draped over a chair or something indoors. You're going to love it - I think pendelton wool is the best


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for the answer, you had me going for a minute...lol


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I found a bargain also on a Pendleton blanket many...years ago. I have washed it several times on a delicate wash with cold water and even regular detergent but always line dry it outside or near the wood stove during the winter.You can "pull" on it slightly to get it back in shape a little. Mine looked like someone never used it out of it's original box and then it came to live with me and gets used.. constantly..So moral to this story is..use what you have before I buy it at a garage sale and enjoy it. !!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Its much worse if you live a half hour down the road from the Pendelton mills, and get to shop there sales and seconds. I've got a half dozen on my king size bed. Of various thickness and quality. and never paid more than $150 most have been half that.
Lovely stuff.
Dutch
Its a good thing the dog is young and tuff dad turns the heat way down at night around here


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for all your replys, i will enjoy my blanket


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

for this ques. I have an old pendleton my mom got at a sale for $5, too. Last time I had it dry cleaned...(expensive) and put it away. BUT now that I know I can wash it...I'm getting it out!!!


----------

